# Color prediction?



## grazi3.artt

Hello!! My budgie is pregnant and it’s her first time, this is very exciting for me and my family. Our budgie is around 1-2 years old and had a mate since forever. She will lay eggs soon and my curiosity is beyond way too much lol, is there anyway I could know the color of the budgies that will hatch?








The darker green is the female and the yellowish green is the male. All replies would be appreciated!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. 

Before we answer any questions with regard to breeding or mutations, we need more information from you.
This is our normal practice and we ask that you respond to all of the questions below.

How long have you owned budgies?
How old are BOTH of the budgies you've allowed to breed?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Tips For Discouraging Breeding 
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

Great advice and resources by FaeryBee above. We look forward to hearing your answers to the questions above as well!

Meanwhile, you've come to the best place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions _after_ reading through them, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Please keep us updated! 👋


----------



## grazi3.artt

How long have you owned budgies? Around 5 months.
How old are BOTH of the budgies you've allowed to breed? 1 year old.
Do you have any experience with breeding? Not much, though I educate myself from reading articles and talking to people who are very experienced with breeding.
Are you certain the birds are not related? Yes, for sure.
What specific diet do you have them on at this time? Parrot feed, vitamin stick, mineral block, fresh fruits and veggies.
What are you planning to do with any offspring? Train them.
Do you have an Avian Vet? Haven’t been to one, right now.
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?
Not exactly.


----------



## FaeryBee

*You have neither the knowledge nor experience to ethically and responsibly breed budgies at this time. 

I strongly recommend you wait at least a year. Soend the first 6 months of that time learning as much as possible about basic care of budgies for their optimal health and well being. After that, concentrate in learning the best practices with regard to breeding safely and responsibly. 

This forum has a wealth oh budgie articles and stickies you can use to educate yourself. *


----------

